

ask hn: what makes a good sysadmin? - theviciousfish

What qualities do you look for in a good system administrator?<p>How important are programming skills? (and at what level? mere scripting? ability/experience building internal tools?<p>What types of questions / scenarios would you pose to a potential candidate for a &#60;10 person startup?
======
jfricker
A sysadmin knows and loves the OS. Can script to craft utilities for
repetitive tasks. Can field strip and installation down to device drives. Can
provision identical systems in his/her sleep. Can solve critical problems
under pressure. Is not afraid of doing it live. Will argue for a test lab
endlessly. Has read the Bash man page. Favors practicality over aesthetics.
Uses the right tool.

